
Show HN: I built a tool to see quickly when I last contacted my friends - miku86
https://my-friends-reminder.netlify.app/
======
miku86
Hey everyone, Michael, the creator, here. I'm an introverted guy, I love to be
alone and do my things. Therefore I often forget to keep in touch with
friends. Weeks later the person comes to my mind and it feels odd to reach out
then.

To solve this uncomfortable situation, I've built an app that gives my an
overview when I last contacted a specific friend. Because I think other people
also struggle with this pain and could benefit from my app, I love to share
it.

I would love to hear your feedback: features you would like to see, bugs you
experienced, general ideas about it.

~~~
throwaway888abc
You might be interested in Monica CRM for this.
[https://www.monicahq.com/](https://www.monicahq.com/)

~~~
miku86
Thanks for the recommendation! I will have a look at it and their features.
What do you like about it?

